# Egyptian teacher arrested.



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

This shocking video captures a belligerent day care teacher - who was arrested after this video came to light - violently whacking at least 10 of his young pupils in Egypt.
The master, Magdi el-Shaar, who teaches in Kafr Shukr in Gharbiya state, is shown viciously pulling hair and whipping students with a ruler.


Read more: Egyptian teacher arrested after shocking footage shows him beating terrified children | Mail Online


This is good news however it is a needle in a haystack as Egyptian teachers are far too handy with their hands


----------

